# Surefire m6 and m3t-cb rechargeable battery options in United Kingdom



## Atr (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi all,

Although I've been a long time reader here at cpf this is only my second post. I'm looking to find some 17500 rechargeables for my m3t but am struggling to find a good supplier in the uk, can anyone recommend somewhere? Or alternative suggestions to power my m3, I know it's an old light but I really want to keep a good Incan on the go. I'm in a similar situation with my m6lt, ideally I would find a 2x18650 holder like the ones modcon pruduced, how ever I could be waiting forever to find one 2nd hand. Perhaps I could make my own? Or perhaps I should use rcr123 batteries? The lower voltage ones? But these are also difficult to find here in the uk, any ideas anyone? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 4, 2018)

Ecolux have them. Norb is a good bloke too....
https://www.ecoluxshopdirect.co.uk/keeppower-17500-1200mah-battery
P

Oh bum, there don't look like they're in stock, give him a call, he may have one or two left.
P

Illumn.com have them, but the shipping might be prohibitive.
P


----------



## Atr (Aug 4, 2018)

Thank you for the link just the job


----------



## Atr (Aug 4, 2018)

Can't ring them as website says their on holiday, I'll send them an email, I'll give the other site you've suggested a try as well, thank you


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 4, 2018)

You can get 14500 900mah cells more easily. Norb has them. They are 75% the capacity of 17500, but at least you can use your light. You can make a sleeve for them with thin card or buy a commercially made sleeve.
P


----------



## Atr (Aug 4, 2018)

Yea I did think about using 14500 batteries, but wasn't sure with regard to what bulbs I can use, ideally I would like to get some of the lumens factory bulbs and increase output over the mn16


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 4, 2018)

They're the same voltage as 18650, 17500 et al, if they're Li-Ion. So a pair will give you 7.4 nominal voltage, 8.4 without load. 
P


----------



## Atr (Aug 4, 2018)

Currently I'm using the lumens factory warm tint led tower with cr123's but although good it doesn't replace incan for me ideally I want a setup with more output, in incan and rechargeable. Also a similar set up for an m6, even though I don't own one anymore I do have a m6lt and a modular turbo head I can use if I was to remove the glued on turbo head of the m6lt. But then with that I have the issue of trying to make that rechargeable.


----------



## Atr (Aug 4, 2018)

Will protected 17500's start a high amp drawing bulb without multiple starts


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 4, 2018)

That's for someone else to answer. I don't use protected or incans.
P


----------



## Atr (Aug 4, 2018)

Just looked I think unprotected 17500's are available anyway


----------



## Atr (Aug 4, 2018)

Sorry I mean 14500's


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 4, 2018)

Bum, I got excited there for a moment.
P


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 4, 2018)

Atr said:


> Will protected 17500's start a high amp drawing bulb without multiple starts



Try posting a new thread for that, someone else will bite.
P


----------



## fivemega (Aug 5, 2018)

Atr said:


> I'm in a similar situation with my m6lt,


*If extra run time won't bother, then you may consider about 2x32650 or 2x26650 system.*


----------



## Atr (Aug 5, 2018)

Then I would be in the realms of what is a different torch/form factor part of the reason I like the m3t. Wouldn't this give longer runtime, good suggestion though with my other post about m6.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Aug 9, 2018)

I am currently using three Nitecore RCR123A cells (and a decent Nitecore charger) for my M3T which give a range of options, including bi-pin lamp units and an adaptor from TAD Customs or various LED tower drop-in units. Hope this helps. Regards. Jim.


----------



## Atr (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi all, sorry for such a late reply back to my own thread, Ive had to put my torch hobby on the back burner for a while, anyway thanks to everyone thats replied, Im still interested in finding solutions and ideas to my original question. 

Hi Jim, some good suggestions there, when you say rcr123a cells do you mean 3.7v ones or the lower voltage harder to find ones? Which are closer to the voltage of cr123 primaries. Ive thought about this option a few times also for my m6lt but dont want to risk using the higher voltage cells without knowing for sure their not too much. What bulb are you using in your m3t with the rcrs?


----------



## Atr (Oct 4, 2018)

My text has gone a bit funny there, not sure why but I think it still makes sense.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Oct 22, 2018)

In my M3T, I am using the 3.7 volt versions - description from supplier as follows: Nitecore 16340 RCR123 IC Protected 650mAh.

As to bulbs, I am using a TAD Customs MN7225 bulb with the corresponding adaptor socket from TAD Customs. For LED, I use a Lumens Factory M3T-LED tower.

Like you, i have not dared to try the rechargeable batteries in my M6 because I have a (now discontinued) Malkoff MD60 LED tower in it and I don’t want to damage it if it cannot handle the rechargeable batteries - so I’m sticking to CR123 primaries with that.[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## altermann (Oct 22, 2018)

I have 2*18650 holders for M6


----------



## Atr (Nov 27, 2018)

Only just seen you post alterman, do you have one for sale?


----------



## Atr (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Jim, I think I’m gonna go with your suggestion, get the rcr’s and put an order in with tad customs, especially now theirs a few other bits from there I need for my m6 Incan and aviator as well. (Also I think rcr’s are ok in aviators? I know some say no?) I also have an led tower from lumens factory so all in all I will have some good options/configurations. I want to order some some their imr bulbs too to give me m6 options


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 28, 2018)

Atr said:


> Hi Jim, I think I’m gonna go with your suggestion, get the rcr’s and put an order in with tad customs, especially now theirs a few other bits from there I need for my m6 Incan and aviator as well. (Also I think rcr’s are ok in aviators? I know some say no?) I also have an led tower from lumens factory so all in all I will have some good options/configurations. I want to order some some their imr bulbs too to give me m6 options



For Aviator I use RCR's but since the original LED's are voltage dropped by resistors only I strongly suggest you get one of the 'Onion Rings' sold here by member Koala. They have sockets for LED's - and an adjustable potentiometer to set the LED brightness. I use the Yuji high CRI ones. If you go this route I can send you some of these unrated LED's free of charge as I have loads.

I have an M6 and use Tad holder and Xenon bulbs plus 2x18650 holder from Fivemega. Works wonderful. I don't have an M3 so can't help with that sorry.


----------



## Atr (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks for your advice minimoog, so are you saying rcr’s do work fine in a standard a2 but theirs a risk involved potentially? Since your post I have looked at koalas thread but seems he’s not making these or supplying these currently, I’ve sent him a message anyway but no reply as yet.

ive finally got a source for a 2x18650 in Europe theirs just a bit of waiting time but he’s says they will be here soon


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 8, 2018)

Atr said:


> Thanks for your advice minimoog, so are you saying rcr’s do work fine in a standard a2 but theirs a risk involved potentially? Since your post I have looked at koalas thread but seems he’s not making these or supplying these currently, I’ve sent him a message anyway but no reply as yet.
> 
> ive finally got a source for a 2x18650 in Europe theirs just a bit of waiting time but he’s says they will be here soon



Hi, yes - I use AW 16350 rechargeables in my HA A2 with no problems, however I have had an A2 just go faulty - and that was running normal disposable lithium cells. I suppose there is always a risk when running non standard batteries but if you take a little time to see what is physically happening when running the batteries you choose (voltage under load etc) then you can understand better what the risks are. So for A2 on RCR its overdriven LED's and also possible over discharge of the cells if you don't get protected ones.

Good luck with the M6 - I love mine on a pair of protected 18650 (Panasonic cell inside). Keep us posted!


----------

